# Corvette



## mrg (Oct 3, 2020)

Not sure weather to put this here or the Schwinn section, was digging up parts to put as much of this Corvette together to post in the for sale section and knew I had a Sturmey Archer 3 spd in the parts pile but came across a S7 3 speed rim at the swap but it had a Brampton ( English ) 3 spd. I have had many Schwinn's with a SA 3 spd's over the years but had never even heard of a Brampton till a little while ago when I got a Evans/Colson Firebird with a Brampton 3 spd setup. Has anyone had this setup on a Schwinn, have I not been paying close enough attention to S7 3 spd's to notice?. I bought the rim ( the guy only had the rim and no history ) just in case I needed parts for my Firebird's Brampton 3 spd. @GTs58, anybody?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2020)

As far as I know Schwinn never used that brand hub. The middle weight three speeds were SA and for a short time the Austrian piece when Sturmey was having production issues.


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2020)

This looks pretty og so maybe they tried these in a shortage, my Evans-Colson Firebird is a 54 and came with SA also so when were the production issues, I know in 54 SA also had aluminum shell for a bit?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2020)

I highly doubt Schwinn used that hub.


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2020)

Any input @island schwinn, ever seen a Brampton 3 spd on a Schwinn?, seems like SA had availability problems a few times. just found this AMF Roadmaster Flying Falcon ( 2 yr only balloon ) had a Brampton 3 spd. not sure what the middleweight had.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2020)

1957 Corvette. The TCW 3 speed was the only other option. The Bendix 2 speed manual was not offered on any Corvettes until the 1958 model year.


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2020)

TCW?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2020)

mrg said:


> TCW?




Sturmey's 3 speed coaster brake hub.


----------

